# Branches of Wing Chun



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2011)

I was just killing time on the internet and I came across something on Pien San Wing Chun and since I never heard of it I did a bit of research and that lead me to Branches of Wing Chun and I thought some may find it interesting


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 28, 2011)

*-Weng Chun Kuen,Chan  Yiu-Min*


*Pien San Kuen* (Side Body Fist)*
*Siu Lien Tao* (Little Idea)
*Lai Jin Kuen* (Stretching Arrow Fist)*
*Sae Mun* (Four Gates)
*Saam Sup Lok Hung Sa Sao* (36 Red Sand Palms)
 *Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee *(Thrusting Fingers)
*Fuk Fu Kuen* (Taming Tiger Fist)
*Fut Jeung* (Buddha Palm)
*Fa Kuen* (Blossoming Fist)
 *Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy)
 *Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
*Dan Do* (Single Knife)
*Chai Mei Bang* (Eyebrow-Height Staff)
*Kiu Tang* (Bench)
*Chai Do* (Bandit Knife)
*Yin Cheung* (Yin Spear)
*Seung Gap Dan Gwun* (Double and Single Pole)
 
*-Cheung Bo Wing Chun Kuen*


*Sup Yee Sik* (Twelve Forms)
*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
*Chum Kiu* (Sinking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Hong Jong* (Air Dummy)
* Sun Hei Gwai Yuen* (Kidney Breath Returns to Source)
*Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
*Yee Jee Seung Do* (Parallel Shaped Double Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen*, *Cho Family*


*Siu Lien Tao* (Little            First Training)
*Fa Kuen* (Variegated Fist)
*Jeet Kuen* (Intercepting Fist)
*Sui Da* (Random Hitting)
*Chui Da* (Chase Hitting)
*Choy Lai Fut* (Choy, Lai, & Buddhist)
*Fu Hok Seung Ying* (Tiger Crane Double Shape)
*Jin Jeung* (Arrow Palm)
*Jin Kuen* (Arrow Fist)
*Joy Kuen* (Drunken Fist)
*Sup                  Saam Sao* (Thirteen Hands)
*Chi Sao Lung* (Sticking Hands Set)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Luk Dim Boon Gwun Sup Saam Cheung* (Six and            a Half Point Pole Thirteen Spear)
*Kwan Do* (Kwan's Knife)
*Dai Pa* (Trident)
*Yan Jee Do* (Convergent Shaped Knives) etc.
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen*, *Fut Sao* (Buddha Hand)


*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
 *Chum Kiu* (Sinking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Siu Baat Gwa* (Little Eight Trigrams)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
* Saam Baat Dim Yee Pok Gik *(Eighting Point Free Fighting)
* Baat Jaam Do *(Eight Slash Knives)
* Luk Dim Boon Kwun *(Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
(Buddhist Beads)
 (Fan)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen*, *Gulao*Gulao (Koo Lo)


*San Sao/Sik* (Separate            Hands/Form)
*Fung                    Ga Sup Yee San Sik* (Fung Chun Family Twelve Separate                    Forms)
*Fung                    Ga San Sik* (Fung Lim Family Separate Forms)
*Koo                    Ga San Sik* (Koo Family Separate Forms)
 *Sae                    Sup Dim* (Forty Points)
*Yee                    Sup Yee San Sao* (Twenty Two Separate Hands)
 
* Gwun* (Pole)
*Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
*Saam                    Dim Boon Gwun* (Three-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
 
*Do* (Knives).
*Yee Jee Seung Do* (Parallel Double Knives)
* Siu Lam Do* (Shaolin Knives).
 
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Hei Ban* (Opera)


*Chut Lun* (Seven Wheels)
*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
 *Cheung Lung Tan Yue* (Long Dragon Explores the Moon)
 *Chum Kiu* (Sinking Bridge)
 *Bak Hok Tan Sui* (White Crane Explores water)
 *Biu Jee* (Dartin
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Hung Fa Yi*,  (Red Flower Righteous)


*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-half Point Pole)
*Yee Jee Seung Do* (Parallell Double Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Hueng Suen*  (Red Junk)
*    San Sik *(Separate Forms)


*-Wing Chun Kuen, Jee Sim* (Chi Sim)


*Fa Kuen* (Blossoming Fist)
*Sam Pai Fut* (Three Prayers to Buddha)
*Weng Chun Sup Yat Sao* (Always Spring Eleven Hands)
*Jong Kuen* (Dummy Fist)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Luk Dim Boon                  Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half Point Pole)
*Seung Do* (Double Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Jiu Wan*


*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
 *Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy)
* Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole*)*
* Baat Jam Do* (Eight Slashing Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen,  Lee Shing*


* Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy*)*
*Saam Dim Boon                 Kwun* (Three-and-a-Half Point Pole)
*Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half Point Pole)
* Baat Jam Do* (Eight Slashing Knives)
* Dai Nim Tao* (Big                 Idea).
 

*Jin Kuen* (Arrow Fist)
*Sa Bao Kuen* (Sand Bag Boxing)
*Sup Luk Gerk Faat* (Sixteen Kick Methods)
*Seung Gwun* (Double Rod
*Hei Gung* (Qigong)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen,  Leung Chun*


*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy)
*Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
* Baat Jam Do* (Eight Slashing Knives)
 

*-Wing Chun Kuen, Mai Gei Wong*


*Sup Yee Sik* (Twelve Forms)
 *Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
 *Chum Kiu* (Sinking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
* Sun Hai Gwai Yuen Hei Gong* (Kidney Breath Returns to Source)
* Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
* Yee Jee Seung Do* (Parallel Shaped Double Knives
 *-Wing Chun Kuen, Pan Nam*


*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
 *Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
 *Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
 *Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
 *Fu Mei Seung Do* (Tiger Tail Double Knives)
* Ng Jee Mui Fa Hei Gung* (Five Petal Plum Qigong)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Pao Fa Lien*


*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Tut Sao* (Freeing Hand)
*Doi Sao* (Chopping Hand)
*Bien Kuen* (Whipping Fist)
*Sup Jee* (Cross Shaped)
*Jin Kuen* (Arrow Fist)
*Jin Jeung* (Arrow Palm)
*Juk San* (Side Body)
*Noi Jong* (Inside Dummy)
*Ngoi Jong* (Outside Dummy)
*Gong Jong* (Hard Dummy)
*Yao Jong* (Soft Dummy)
 *Gwun Jong* (Pole Dummy)
*Do Jong* (Knife Dummy)
*Juk Jong* (Bamboo Dummy)
* Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-Half Point Pole)
*Mor Poon Seung Do* (Millstone Double Knife)
*Sup Sam Yay Yun Bin* (Thirteen Section Whip)
*Siu Lung Gim* (Scholar Sword)
*Da Ba* (Fork)
* Kwan Do* (Kwan's Knife).
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Sum Nung* (Yuen Kay-San, Guangzhou)


*Sup Yee Sik* (Twelve Forms)
*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
 *Chum Kiu* (Sinking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
 *Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Hong Jong* (Air Dummy)
 *Sun Hei Gwai Yuen* (Kidney Breath Returns to Source)
 *Luk Dim Boon                 Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
*Yee Jee Kim Yeung Dit Ming Do* (Parallel Shaped Yang Clamping           Life-Taking Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Yip Kin*


*Siu Fa Kuen* (Small Flower Fist)
 *Dai Fa Kuen* (Big Flower Fist)
 *Fuk Fu Kuen* (Subdue Tiger Fist)
* Siu Ng Ying* (Small Five Elements)
* Tiet Pao Jarn* (Iron Elbow)
 *Yeung Mui Bang* (Pole)
 *Yum Yeung Ba Gwa Gwun* (Yin Yang Eight Trigram Pole)
 *Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
 *Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six and a Half Point Pole)
 *Wu Dip Seung Dao* (Double Butterfly Knives)
 *Mui Fa Cheung* (Plum Blossom Spear)
 *Lao Yip Seung Dao* (Willow Leaf Double Knives)
 *Fook Fu Dai Pa* (Subdue Tiger Big Trident)
* Chun Chow Dai Dao* (Big Spring Autumn Knive)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Yip Man *(Hong Kong)


*Sup Baat San Sao*_ (18 Separate Hands)_
*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
 *Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy)
 *Luk Dim Boon                 Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
* Baat Jam Do* (Eight Slashing Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Yiu Choi *


*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
 *Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
 *Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
 *Juk Jong Baat Sik* (Bamboo Dummy Eight Forms)
 *Yee Jee Do* (Parallel Shaped Knives)
 
*-Wing Chun Kuen, Yuen Chai-Wan *(Vietnam)

*Foshan*


*Siu Lien Tao* (Little First Training)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Juk Jong* (Bamboo Dummy)
* Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
 *Luk Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-Half Point Pole)
 *Yee Jee Yum Yeung Dit Ming Do* (Parallel Yin & Yang Life-Taking           Knives)
 *Vietnam *


*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
*Ng Ying Hei Gung* (Five Animal Qigong)
 *Siu Mui Fa* (Little Plum Flower)
*Dai Mui Fa* (Big Plum Flower)
 *Hok Ying Sao Bo* (Crane Shape Hand Step)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Dummy)
*Lok Dim Boon Gwun* (Six-and-a-half Point Pole)
*Gim* (Sword)
*Da Pa* (Trident)


----------



## bully (Mar 28, 2011)

Certainly an interesting list. Would be great to see all the different drills/forms.

I imagine most of you noticed this:

*Wing Chun Kuen, Yip Man *(Hong Kong)


_*Sup Baat San Sao (18 Separate Hands)*_
*Siu Nim Tao* (Little Idea)
*Chum Kiu* (Seeking Bridge)
*Biu Jee* (Darting Fingers)
*Muk Yan Jong* (Wooden Man Dummy)
*Luk Dim Boon Kwun* (Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole)
*Baat Jam Do* (Eight Slashing Knives)
So does anyone do the 18 separate hands or know what it is?

I am priviledged to have seen some Cho family Wing chun and be shown some basics by a very patient person.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 28, 2011)

bully said:


> Certainly an interesting list. Would be great to see all the different drills/forms.
> 
> I imagine most of you noticed this:
> 
> ...



This list i posted is the result of a long research done by my Sifu and myself. However,i can not state that things listed above are facts,nor can i guarantee that names of the forms are translated correctly.
In numerous texts,interviews and newspaper articles,we've come across the information that Ip Man once taught or was taught the _*Sup Baat San Sao or (18 Separate Hands)*_.
One should note that various people tell various stories and one can not be sure of the information accuracy.


----------



## bully (Mar 28, 2011)

Sure no worries feller, I know its the internet and we can never be sure. 

Just wondered what it is and if anyone knows it.


----------



## tenzen (Mar 28, 2011)

this is an old discussion on the subject from another forum. Hope it helps a little.
http://www.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44369


----------



## bully (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers, I have stolen this list of the 18 hands from that thread as I don't care to go to that forum....

Pien San Choi (Side Body Punch) 
Pien San Tan Da (Side Body Disperse and Hit) 
Pien San Jut Da (Side Body Choke and Hit) 
Pien San Gaun Da (Side Body Cultivate and Hit) 
Pien San Pak Da (Side Body Slap and Hit) 
Tan Da Seung Chung Choi (Disperse and Hit with Double Punch) 
Seung Ma Lien Wan Choi (Chasing Horse Linked Chain Punches) 
Seung Ma Jing Gerk (Chasing Horse Straight Kick) 
Dai Bong Saam Gwok Pak Da (Low Bong Triangle (Step) Slap and Hit) 
Kwan Sao Po Pai Sao (Twining Hands Shield-Holding Hands) 
Bong Sao Lop Sao Jong Jeung (Wing Arm Grasping Arm Thrusting Palm) 
Gum Sao Saam Gwok Pak Da (Pinning Hand Triangle (Step) Slap and Hit) 
Gwun Ma Jin Choi (Pole Horse Arrow Punch) 
Seung Lop Sao Gerk (Double Grasp Hands Kick) 
Gaun Sao Po Pai Sao (Cultivating Arm Shield-Holding Hands) 
Gwai Ma Jin Choi (Kneeling Horse Arrow Punch) 
Huen Kao Sao Saam Go Jing Jeung Dae Jeung (Circle and Detain Arm Three Straight Palms Low Palm) 
Seung Ma Seung Chuen Sao Seung Chung (Chasing Horse Double Piercing Hand Double Thrust) 

My WC knowledge isnt that great so most of the above is like Chinese to me ;-)

Any lineages do this or some of this?


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 28, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> This list i posted is the result of a long research done by my Sifu and myself. However,i can not state that things listed above are facts,nor can i guarantee that names of the forms are translated correctly.
> In numerous texts,interviews and newspaper articles,we've come across the information that Ip Man once taught or was taught the _*Sup Baat San Sao or (18 Separate Hands)*_.
> One should note that various people tell various stories and one can not be sure of the information accuracy.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is san sao in some lines of  Ip Man wing chun. It is nota form like slt or ck,, but helps you perfect different hand motions...single hand motions, double hand motions.
I do them and at one time or another my students do them and my wing chun brothers do them.

joy chaudhuri

PS:Where did you get them? Curious.


----------



## profesormental (Mar 29, 2011)

Greetings.

The 18 hands thing looks like a list of basics to drill... reminds me of training the basics in the warm up in the beginning of class.

Nothing magical. All of it is archived in the forms already.

Interesting would be to see the performance of the exercises and how they relate to each other. Also, what skill do the different exercises train.


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 29, 2011)

bully said:


> Cheers, I have stolen this list of the 18 hands from that thread as I don't care to go to that forum....
> 
> Pien San Choi (Side Body Punch)
> Pien San Tan Da (Side Body Disperse and Hit)
> ...



I did the different Jin Choi when i did Yip Man WC. Those sucked for a guy who hadn't done much low horse before then.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 29, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> There is san sao in some lines of  Ip Man wing chun. It is nota form like slt or ck,, but helps you perfect different hand motions...single hand motions, double hand motions.
> I do them and at one time or another my students do them and my wing chun brothers do them.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for sharing your info. The san sik that we do is organized  with directions and the center line in mind.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## cwk (Mar 29, 2011)

bully said:


> Certainly an interesting list. Would be great to see all the different drills/forms.
> 
> I imagine most of you noticed this:
> 
> ...



You missed out the handsome part but I'll forgive you mate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besides, I teach English as a second language for a living, I HAVE TO be patient.


----------

